
Ask HN: Refuge Brother Deported - linuxnba
I have a brother that got deported 2017 July for petty crimes trespassing , domestic violence 4 for argument with his wife , we both are from Somalia we came here 2001 he is 32 years old.<p>My mother helped me get my citizen but unfortunely he didn&#x27;t get his stuff in order he chose the american dream of chasing money and didn&#x27;t take advantage of America for what it really is a place of opportunity to succeed and be anyone you want to be.<p>He got deported from County jail not prison he has prior conviction and felony records from years ago.<p>Is there any chance he would be able to return? I didn&#x27;t think a Refuge status here in America is eligible for deportion we left Somalia because of War and violence and now he got deported back to it.<p>What can he do in his situation to get out of Somalia? He shows me videos of being out there the violence and war still going on it&#x27;s a horibble place to live.<p>It breaks my heart to see him there. i want to help him return here I think he got deported illegally.
======
asheikh
trust, Somali boys behave bad in the west not in Somalia. I went back to
Somalia after 27 years and saw very educated youth and wanted to change their
country for better if they are left alone by some powers.

[https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/mar/09/british-
soma...](https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/mar/09/british-somalis-send-
sons-abroad-to-protect-against-knife-crime)

------
auslegung
I’m really sorry, that sucks. You should try using this site,
[https://www.thelaw.com/categories/immigration-
law.86/](https://www.thelaw.com/categories/immigration-law.86/)

~~~
linuxnba
yeah it's horibble he got deported out of no where he did county jail time
next thing you know he was on the plane back to Somalia

------
Colt45RPM
Ummmmm...criminals get deported. Where's the news?

~~~
linuxnba
He has made a mistakes and learned from it payed costly for it

